# What kind of AZer are you?



## Greg (Aug 29, 2006)

Are you a seasonal AZer; only posting here during the ski season? Or do you fanatically post all year long? Perhaps you like to lurk all year, but only post during the ski season? Are you here more for the hiking side, or skiing side, or both equally?


----------



## BeanoNYC (Aug 29, 2006)

I am a year round poster.  Mostly Ski and Misc.


----------



## bvibert (Aug 29, 2006)

I mostly lurk and post occasionally, usually in the hiking section, in the summer.

In the winter I hybernate. 

Seriously, As most of you can tell, I'm mostly a year-round poster in the Skiing/Boarding forum.  I like to keep up with the biking, gear, trips, and misc forums too though.  Accasionaly I'll poke into the hiking forums.  My interest does die off a little at the beginning of the summer, but that only lasts a little while.


----------



## John84 (Aug 29, 2006)

Year round poster in skiing and misc. I occasionally lurk in hiking.


----------



## ctenidae (Aug 29, 2006)

I'm the good kind of AZer, in contrast to the *Marc* kind.


----------



## Marc (Aug 29, 2006)

Yeah, where is the "useless kind" option?


----------



## riverc0il (Aug 29, 2006)

year round on the site, generally don't post much in regards to hiking because... well, you really can only discuss putting one foot in front of the other so much. and most hiking i do during the summer is confidential so i can't do TRs.


----------



## highpeaksdrifter (Aug 29, 2006)

Year Round, mostly ski, once in awhile, misc., hike, bike. I'd like to post in gear more, but for some reason that never seems to get alot of run here. Once ski season starts and people start coming back to SKIADK I'll post alot there too.


----------



## FRITOLAYGUY (Aug 29, 2006)

I have found that myself and others included post alot more from spring-fall, helps get thru the offseason.


----------



## thetrailboss (Aug 29, 2006)

I think you all know...


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Aug 29, 2006)

I just joined.....


----------



## Ski Diva (Aug 29, 2006)

I think about skiing year round, so I post year round.

Then again, I just joined in December '05, so I guess it's not techincally year round yet. Now I have something to work toward!


----------



## Grassi21 (Aug 29, 2006)

I've poked around almost every category except cycling.  But most of my time is spent in ski and misc.  I'm flipping through the forums daily and posting almost everyday.


----------



## ctenidae (Aug 29, 2006)

FRITOLAYGUY said:


> I have found that myself and others included post alot more from spring-fall, helps get thru the offseason.



I have found that _I_ and others.
Sorry. "Myself" is the single most annoyingly misused word in America these days, adn it absolutely drives me up a wall. Myself is a reflexive pronoun, and can only be used it you did, indeed, do it to yourself. I drove myself, I poked myself in the eye, I hurt myself. Marc got himself into trouble with the shrew, and you can call either him or me to get more details.

You cannot call myself. Only I can do that.

/end the language nazi


----------



## Marc (Aug 29, 2006)

Shouldn't it be "I have found that others and I..."

I'm still bugged when someone ends a sentence with a preposition.  Ending a sentence with a preposition is something up with which I will not put.


----------



## andyzee (Aug 29, 2006)

"What kind of AZer are you?" OK, lets get one thing straight, I AM AZ! :smash:


----------



## Marc (Aug 29, 2006)

andyzee said:


> "What kind of AZer are you?" OK, lets get one thing straight, I AM AZ! :smash:



Wait, who are you again?

I know I've seen your username before...


----------



## FRITOLAYGUY (Aug 29, 2006)

Did this turn into English 101?


----------



## awf170 (Aug 29, 2006)

Internet skiing forums; improving grammar and spelling skills since the mid-90's.





Seriously, check out some of my earlier posts.  The huge improvement has been almost solely because of chatting on ski forums.


(okay bastards, i bet i messed up somewhere in those three sentences.  I don't need to know.:flame


----------



## tirolerpeter (Aug 30, 2006)

*Type of Poster?*



ctenidae said:


> I have found that _I_ and others.
> Sorry. "Myself" is the single most annoyingly misused word in America these days, adn it absolutely drives me up a wall. Myself is a reflexive pronoun, and can only be used it you did, indeed, do it to yourself. I drove myself, I poked myself in the eye, I hurt myself. Marc got himself into trouble with the shrew, and you can call either him or me to get more details.
> 
> You cannot call myself. Only I can do that.
> ...




In my thirty-two + years in teaching I found MYSELF constantly annoyed at the misuse of reflexive pronouns by allegedly "educated" individuals.  Example" "Myself and the administrative team can assure you that...."   I understand ctenidae's pique regarding this error.  It just grates on my linguistic sensibilities.  I also understand that this forum is not about grammar, and I simply try to ignore such errors and read for content.  I still wish that more people would learn the proper usage.  BTW the improper usage of "who" for "whom" is actually far more prevalent, but then very few individuals have a clue as to when they are using them incorrectly since grammar is not actually taught anymore as a separate topic.  Most individuals go by: "It sounds OK."  Of course, if most others around them are making the same error then "OK" is still incorrect. 

As to posting; I am here year-round since I joined.  It helps me get through the seasons of the year when skiing is not possible.


----------



## ctenidae (Aug 30, 2006)

I wasn't trying to be snarky, but I am trying to singlehandedly irradicate improper reflexive pronoun usage. I usually ignore little mistakes, but like *TP*, this one kills me.

Here endeth the threadjack.


----------



## Marc (Aug 30, 2006)

ctenidae said:


> I wasn't trying to be snarky, but I am trying to singlehandedly irradicate improper reflexive pronoun usage. I usually ignore little mistakes, but like *TP*, this one kills me.
> 
> Here endeth the threadjack.



What a snark.


Sentence structure, paragraph structure and proper grammar are lost arts.  Of course, I work with engineers all day and that skews my viewpoint a bit.


----------



## andyzee (Aug 30, 2006)




----------



## Jellis (Aug 30, 2006)

Definatly a lurker here, infact I think this is my FIRST post.  I almost posted on a few threads but was fearful of getting beat up by mentioning my favorite place to ski! :roll: 

but yes, definatly lurking here, log in every day to read though!  

P.S.  Thanks for the english lesson today!


----------



## bigbog (Aug 30, 2006)

*.....*

White-Caucasian
72mm waist skis (just one pair....selling previous couple..)

Most active in Skiing and Misc forums.
Regular lurker in Hiking(enjoy non-traditional paths..although that isn't etched in stone...just that Fresh Pond(Cambridge, Mass....aka _Dog recepticle heaven_) was the closest for 8 months).
Enjoy cycling, but do not yet own.


----------



## Greg (Aug 30, 2006)

Jellis said:


> I almost posted on a few threads but was fearful of getting beat up by mentioning my favorite place to ski! :roll:


Okay. Now you gotta come clean. Where is it?

Seriously though, welcome Jellis! I've always strived to make this a place that folks feel comfortable posting, regardless of ability, terrain preference, or favorite place to ski/ride. I'm sure there are others like you that are/were intimidated to post a bit and that sucks. Any ideas on ways to help change that?


----------



## ctenidae (Aug 30, 2006)

Jellis said:


> Definatly a lurker here, infact I think this is my FIRST post.  I almost posted on a few threads but was fearful of getting beat up by mentioning my favorite place to ski! :roll:



I'm going to guess Hunter. We really only beat up on Hunter because it's fun to poke at DMC sometimes. I mean, not only is he a snowboarder, but he does it at Hunter, is a drummer, adn is an occasional dirty telemarker. We still ove him, though.

:beer:


----------



## tirolerpeter (Aug 30, 2006)

*Lurker?*

Don't sweat it if your favorite is Hunter.  I like Hunter too, but only mid-week.


----------



## Jellis (Aug 30, 2006)

it would be Tenney Mountain in Plymouth


----------



## bvibert (Aug 30, 2006)

Welcome Jellis!

BTW, your first post was back in July in a thread about Tenney exspansion.


----------



## 2knees (Aug 30, 2006)

Jellis said:


> it would be Tenney Mountain in Plymouth




I was staying up in campton a couple of weeks ago and went to the grocery store on 25 (i think it was rt 25).  anway, there was a great view of tenney from that road, it looked pretty darn good to me.  Especially since it was mid august and being up there is torture with all the ski areas around.


----------



## ctenidae (Aug 30, 2006)

Jellis said:


> it would be Tenney Mountain in Plymouth



Nothing wrong with Tenney at all.

At least it's not Hunter.


----------



## SilentCal (Aug 30, 2006)

Longtime AZ hiker,  sometimes Misc.    Not a skier at all except for cross-country.   I kinda sigh when the board changes to it's blue hue........


----------



## Vortex (Aug 30, 2006)

Ctenidae busted my( now and know) use recently as well.   I think I remember a few years ago he was coming skiing with us and showed some big wuss excuse.   Pay no attnetion to the man.:razz:   Welcome Jellis . :beer: 

 Nothing a matter with Tenney my kids 1st  season was there.  The staff is wonderful at Tenney.  I worked as an ambassdor at for them 7 years ago.  The big issue is I bought the $100 pass when we were going to have the full use of the new snow making technology for 1000ft,  It eneded up being 1 rail.:angry:


----------



## Vortex (Aug 30, 2006)

2knees said:


> I was staying up in campton a couple of weeks ago and went to the grocery store on 25 (i think it was rt 25).  anway, there was a great view of tenney from that road, it looked pretty darn good to me.  Especially since it was mid august and being up there is torture with all the ski areas around.




You could of buzzed me and let me buy you a beer.:roll:


----------



## 2knees (Aug 30, 2006)

Bob R said:


> You could of buzzed me and let me buy you a beer.:roll:



I totally forgot that was your stomping grounds.  The house has been offered to us for use pretty much anytime as their kids are in college now and wont be skiing every weekend.  I'm sure I'll be up this winter a few times.  I'll give you a heads up and maybe we can make some turns at loon.


----------



## Vortex (Aug 31, 2006)

Where is the house?  The foliage in that area is just unreal.  Can show you some not for posting spots.


----------



## 2knees (Aug 31, 2006)

Bob R said:


> Where is the house?  The foliage in that area is just unreal.  Can show you some not for posting spots.



Waterville Estates.  Right near Campton ski area.


----------



## Vortex (Aug 31, 2006)

15 min from me.  Campton cuboard had great meats in the little deli.


----------



## TenPeaks (Aug 31, 2006)

I'm a little late to this post, but here it goes. I'm mainly a hiker/misc forum poster and frequent lurker. Unfortunately my access to AZ from work has been restricted so it's hard for me to get to this site as often as I used to.


----------



## curlyfuzzie (Sep 2, 2006)

Though I lurk more than post anyway, I drop off the skiing sites when the snow melts and hang around the motorcycling sites... when the temps begin to drop, the mind moves back to the slopes (and AZ)


----------



## Terry (Sep 3, 2006)

I am on the skiing site everyday, but don't post real often. I will start having more time soon though.  The OT usually stops a little after labor day. :beer:


----------



## Jonni (Sep 4, 2006)

I'm more of a lurker than anything else as time is precious. I'm more a skier than a hiker, but I love to do both. I post in most forums except the cycling forum as I don't have the time to even think about biking. I tend to be a bit more active on SnowJournal and I'm a moderator on Skilifts.org. Either way I enjoy any skiing forum as another great time waster as well as place to chat with other people that share my passion.


----------



## zook (Sep 6, 2006)

I'm still pretty new here. I'm more of a lurker but I do post whenever I feel I can say something on the subject. I usually use computer at work only, so I'm don't check the forum on the weekends, but I'm here any season - winter, spring, summer and fall - there's always something interesting going on around here


----------



## skibum9995 (Sep 6, 2006)

I joined in the winter and posted a few trip reports but I've been more active lately. I'll post anywhere if I have something to add to a thread, but mostly in Skiing, Misc, and Hiking to a lesser extent


----------



## ski_resort_observer (Sep 6, 2006)

TenPeaks said:


> r. Unfortunately my access to AZ from work has been restricted so it's hard for me to get to this site as often as I used to.



Obviously it's imparative that you find alternative employment ASAP!


----------



## roark (Sep 6, 2006)

TenPeaks said:


> Unfortunately my access to AZ from work has been restricted so it's hard for me to get to this site as often as I used to.


 
Try http://www.workfriendly.net/  :idea:


----------



## Greg (May 16, 2008)

Bump for GSS


----------



## severine (May 16, 2008)

You must be really bored today... or having a hard time dealing with end of season. :lol:

I used to be seasonal... then didn't post for a couple of years... came back last fall and I plan on staying year round.


----------



## Greg (May 16, 2008)

severine said:


> You must be really bored today... or having a hard time dealing with end of season. :lol:



Haven't been posting much. Needed to catch up and show all the post whoring posers how it's really done.


----------



## andyzee (May 16, 2008)

Greg said:


> Haven't been posting much. Needed to catch up and show all the post whoring posers how it's really done.


 
Poor job  <winkie not forgotten>


----------



## drjeff (May 16, 2008)




----------



## ski_resort_observer (May 16, 2008)

Dr Jeff...are you really posting between patients? Now when my dentist gives me novacain(sic) and says he will back in 5 min to let it take effect I always assumed he was going to another patient. Now I'm not so sure...:lol:


----------



## drjeff (May 16, 2008)

ski_resort_observer said:


> Dr Jeff...are you really posting between patients? Now when my dentist gives me novacain(sic) and says he will back in 5 min to let it take effect I always assumed he was going to another patient. Now I'm not so sure...:lol:



You're onto my gig SRO!(My business partner does the same except computer solitaire is his vice)  LOL!  That and I had a patient no-show on me at 11 this morning.  

If I hit the board for a quick 3 minute posting blitz,  well then generally that's "anesthesia marinating time" and if I'm here for a longer major post whore session during working hours, well then chances are I had a last minute cancellation or a no-show patient.


----------



## Paul (May 16, 2008)

> What kind of AZer are you?



I'm the steeziest kind.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 16, 2008)

drjeff said:


>


  Awesome..I saved that..


----------



## hardline (May 17, 2008)

drjeff said:


>



anyone notice the bear in the back is halfstep behind the rest. a halfsteppin bear.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 17, 2008)

That's the way I sometimes dance at the dance club and the breezys be all up on my jock..


----------

